# What makes you keep practicing Muay Thai?



## alphacat (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd love to hear from you what makes you attend classes each week, and train at home to stay in shape towards your next 
class (and sparring  ), you know, have Muay Thai in your everyday life.


----------



## Rob2109 (Jan 21, 2010)

Personally, i love the Thai culture, the people and the language so it keeps me interested in that respect. My teacher is Thai so it gives me oppertunity to learn and use the language more.
I enjoy the training in so many ways: it is getting me fit, it's getting me more flexible, it's building muscles i didn't even know i had lol, it's teaching me self defense i can actually use, instilling self confidence.
I'm aiming for a black sash and then competition but once you get to black sash, your options open up.
Those are some of the reasons that are motivating me to keep practising, i guess it's different for everyone though.

What did you want to achieve when you started Muay-Thai? You should keep that in mind - especially after the first six months or so?


----------



## Akira (Jan 21, 2010)

The Thai culture is certainly appealing and once people know you train or fight they really treat you differently. I've had so many offers to stay at complete strangers houses or been invited over for meals.

Personally I keep training because it seems I have no choice anymore. When I'm in Bangkok my apartment is close to the gym so the trainers know when I am there and if I don't go to training they wait for me outside.

Now I have a gym setup behind my house it's even worse, I'm training for 4/5 hours every day just because it's there.

There's something strangely appealing about being punched in the face too..


----------



## denmyos (Jan 22, 2010)

I train cause i can't stop now.
Stopping now would mean i fail something in my life, and i don't like to fail.
Im 43 years old and had my first fight a month ago which i lost. 
I need atleast 1 win, before i can ease of on the training. But as we all now if you win you want more.

Going to keatkhamtorn this summer for a month to learn some more, so maybe i come back as a learn mean old fighting machine  LOL

my fight is here,,, not a pretty fight.. 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw0asGsNtnI&feature=related


----------



## alphacat (Jan 22, 2010)

@ROB



> I'm aiming for a black sash and then competition but once you get to black sash, your options open up.


Whats black sash?




> What did you want to achieve when you started Muay-Thai?


A few years ago I saw some fights of ramon dekkers and I just fell in love with everything that Muay Thai represents - no fear, high intensity, flexibility, strength.

@Akira



> I'm training for 4/5 hours every day just because it's there.


Damn, training 4/5 hours a day takes lots of motivation, especially now what you're back home at Australia, and dont have your Thai instructors bugging you to keep it up.
I wonder, you train like a professional fighter, its like you're preparing for a fight, are you?

@Denmyos
Great fight bro, I enjoyed watching it.
Lots of knees and you threw there some good chop elbows.
I barely saw there any high kicks or push kicks, just a couple thrown in second round.
How come?


----------



## Rob2109 (Jan 22, 2010)

Black Sash is just a black belt like any other martial art. It's a Western convention in Muay-Thai and not every school uses it.
My trainer taught the Thai Army and police force self-defence so once a student gets their black, he will teach loads of other cool stuff on top of Thai boxing. Kabbi-Krabong, defending against knives and guns, knife throwing, archery etc etc.
It's usually helpful to have some goal in mind to keep you motivated and training, if i were you i'd keep hold of some good Dekkers fights and wheel them out if you ever struggle. It'll remind you of what you're training towards.


----------



## denmyos (Jan 23, 2010)

alphacat said:


> @ROB
> 
> Whats black sash?
> 
> ...



Hehe I was so stiff i could not move. I was fine until the bell rang for the first round, as soon as the the bell rang, all enegy was drained out of me.
I still don't remember what my kru told me, before the fight, between the rounds and even after the fight.
The only thing i remember is that he shouted jab jab, and i remember saying to myself, how can i jab, when i can move my arms.. LOL
I hope i do better in my second fight, atleast be more awhere what is going on, and be more in control of my body.


----------



## Akira (Jan 25, 2010)

Denmyos which one are you in that video?

Alphacat no I'm not training for anything specifically, just keeping in shape for now. I haven't been thinking too much about another fight at the moment to be honest, just working on cutting some body fat more than anything. 

I started on a basic weights program to bulk up a bit after I got back from Thailand a 68 kg weakling, now I'm up to 76 kg and have a little bit of fat I wouldn't mind getting rid of.

One of my students wants to have a fight and we've just started kick sparring so I'll see how he comes along over the next couple of months before I worry about my next fight.


----------



## denmyos (Jan 26, 2010)

Akira said:


> Denmyos which one are you in that video?
> 
> Alphacat no I'm not training for anything specifically, just keeping in shape for now. I haven't been thinking too much about another fight at the moment to be honest, just working on cutting some body fat more than anything.
> 
> ...


Im the one on the left, i get a cut in round 3.


----------



## ..n.. (Jan 27, 2010)

b/c i like to train...never needed outside motivation to hit the gym.


----------



## grado (Feb 3, 2010)

Before I learn muay thai, I don't anything about it, but now I am very like it, my friend working in the muay thai gym center. He has passion with this, so he always share with me his job on the gym center. That's why I start to learn this thing. I don't have much expect on muay thai, for fun only.


----------



## grado (Feb 3, 2010)

check this,muay thai club list in London
http://www.muaythaiclubs.co.uk/


----------



## denmyos (Feb 7, 2010)

denmyos said:


> I train cause i can't stop now.
> Stopping now would mean i fail something in my life, and i don't like to fail.
> Im 43 years old and had my first fight a month ago which i lost.
> I need atleast 1 win, before i can ease of on the training. But as we all now if you win you want more.
> ...



I had my second fight yesterday.
A totally diaster!!! the refere stop the fight with in 1 minut of the first round.
Feeling that i was out match.
Which i probaly was, but i feel the fight was stop premature, could atleast has gone a couple of rounds.

My problem is that im a very slow starter, and will problaly not really get into the fight with in the first minut or so.

What i learn from this fight:

To have the killer look, from the first sec. and not look at his feet at anytime.  
Which was the reason why he hit me so many time in the first minut.

That my kru is a remarkable person, right after the fight he talk to me about so many good things i brought to the gym, and maybe i should think about teaching and be in the corner instead of fighting. And then he brought me to the corner as a waterboy when our other fight was in the ring. 
I really nice gesture, i thank him after the fight. He told me, that the gym are a familie a we pick people up when they are down.




One thing i have to learn is not to take a loss as a personal fairlure in life. Which is a very big problem for me, And take it as a lesson in life instead.


----------



## Slihn (Feb 8, 2010)

alphacat said:


> I'd love to hear from you what makes you attend classes each week, and train at home to stay in shape towards your next
> class (and sparring  ), you know, have Muay Thai in your everyday life.


 
It is hard for  me EVERY day of my life. I actually train twice a day. I say though is having close friends that I train with really helps though.

(also I want to get in shape like I was in last summer and I want to be a successfuly Thai fighter, also life is short so why not? lol)


----------

